# Crystal's Foaling Thread



## MountainWoman (Mar 15, 2012)

Thought I'd start a foaling thread for my mini mare, D'Armond's Crystal and Velvet. She is a maiden mare bred to Los Arboles The Velvet Fox (cremello) whose sire is Little King's Black Velvet and she is due at the end of May. I can use all the advice you want to give. Unfortunately, can't get her up on a camera due to dial up internet (we live in the boonies) but I can share pictures.

She came to Vermont in the middle of winter so she's been covered in blankets until the other day when we had our first warm spell. Here she is out playing.




And one more picture.




She's only 29" and this is my first foaling experience. Luckily, I have experienced friends and a great vet close at hand but any advice you have is appreciated. Also, any guesses as to the color of the foal? I'm thinking buckskin.

Thanks for letting me hang out on this board.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the nursery, your Crystal is just adorable and this foal is going to be amazing





To stay on here you will need to supply lots of pics but you have started out very well



We love to see pics





My mares are due May/ June too





oh and what is your name? we are all friends here and Mountain woman is kind of long


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Eagle! My name is Sara and I'm always taking pictures



Congratulations too on your new upcoming additions!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi and Welcome! Glad you are here to join us!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks all for the welcome. She's mostly blanketed because it's still cold here so this is the only side shot I have of her at the moment. She was marking my new shavings pile afer rolling in it while I was cleaning her stall. She's a mare with a sense of humor.



This picture is from 3 weeks ago so she has grown.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 15, 2012)

Your little mare is gorgeous and wish you a very safe foaling with her


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Sara. Welcome. She reminds me of my tiny one Sunny. Except Sunny only "looks" prego.


----------



## cassie (Mar 16, 2012)

she is lovely,

Welcome Sara  can we see a pic of Daddy maybe? how exciting for you! i would love a buckskin one day!! they are such gorgeous colours!

Keep us updated on how she goes... wish we could help watch her for you!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Ladies for your welcome. Here's a link to Dad's page. Scroll down almost to the bottom of the page and there he is, Los Arboles The Velvet Fox.

http://darmondslittl...ex_Page2370.htm


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I saw on another thread you want us crawling under them and taking pictures of their lady parts? When should I start doing that? I'm not sure I'll be able to get my big bulk under this tiny mare but I shall do my best. What an adventure being on this board.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

well if you can't get under her cos she is too tiny you will have to dig out a trench and lay waiting to snap those boobies



Don't forget the bush to cover you up


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 16, 2012)

Eagle, You're a riot!!!



I can just see dinner with the hubby tonight. "Darlin, can you dig a trench for me tomorrow?" "Okay but why do you need a trench?" "Cause I want to take pictures of my preggo mare's boobies!" Good thing he already thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Thanks everyone. I saw on another thread you want us crawling under them and taking pictures of their lady parts? When should I start doing that? I'm not sure I'll be able to get my big bulk under this tiny mare but I shall do my best. What an adventure being on this board.


*that might have been me "issuing that warning" cuz anybody that shows up here ought to know whut they are steppin in *


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Thanks Ladies for your welcome. Here's a link to Dad's page. Scroll down almost to the bottom of the page and there he is, Los Arboles The Velvet Fox.
> 
> http://darmondslittl...ex_Page2370.htm


Ok, so did the stallion originate at Los Arboles here in Texas? I have been to Los Arboles...my stallion is a grandget of their Love Me Tender.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 17, 2012)

I got permission from Christie to use the photo of The Velvet Fox. Vickie, he belonged to Christie at D'Armonds but I believe she purchased him from Texas. He was sold in the dispersal auction too.




And ladies, after I have my caffeine fix, I'm headed out to dig my trench to photograph lady parts for you. Ah, the things we do. Thanks so much for the smiles.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Eagle, You're a riot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can just see dinner with the hubby tonight. "Darlin, can you dig a trench for me tomorrow?" "Okay but why do you need a trench?" "Cause I want to take pictures of my preggo mare's boobies!" Good thing he already thinks I'm nuts.


My hubby would not have said even before he knew the reason


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 17, 2012)

Eagle, my DH loves any excuse to use his equipment.



So I took the photos you wanted. I just stuck the camera down under and seriously, Crystal is so modest she crossed her back legs and kept them crossed. Here is what the camera saw:




Next, she ran in circles while I tried to lift her tail. Here's that photo.




And side one:




And side two:




Does everything look okay? She's 61 days away from her earliest possible foaling date. I sure hope she forgives me for this.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

that's great thanks. You didn't have a bush on your back, that's why she ran in circles



Good job you told us cos it looks like she has a wonky booty


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Sara, sorry not here earlier to welcome you to the nut house - I see you have already met a few of the inmates LOL!!

You have a lovely little girl there (0ne of my stallions is Darmond bred) and she is going to have a really super little baby for you!

Next picture request - kneel down on the ground so that you get the 'side on' pics down at her level instead of from above with you standing. The size/shape of her tummy wont show properly unless you are down at her level. Then you repeat the pictures every week so we can see the changes as they happen.

I'm the bossy one on here - so they tell me, but I deny it!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello Sara! I'm Mackenzie, just had my first miniature horse foal out a palomino medicine hat overo.






Welcome to the Nut house!  All the ladies here are such great fun, but we love PICTURES!!!

Your girl is just amazing, so small yet so beautiful! The stallion is just gorgeous. I was thinking about breeding my mini to a cremello, but haven't found the right one yet.





Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello from SW Missouri. I love this forum! I've been lurking for quite some time now. I know a few on here.......Diane, Parmela. Looking forward to chatting with more of you. I, too, have a Darmond mare..............namely *Darmond Gold N Glitter. *She is a palomino pintaloosa and is 30 inches. She is in foal to our snowcap appaloosa stallion and is due in April. I have cameras, but I'm not on Marestare. Maybe one day I can share with the rest of you.

Sara, I'll be watching for more pictures of your beautiful mare!

Pam


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Pam and welcome to the nutty nursery



I do hope you will be starting a thread for your mare, anyone can join in the fun as long as you post plenty of pics for us nosey lot to look at





Renee


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, Renee! You ladies are a hoot! LOL Yes, I will see if I can get some pictures posted. Sometimes I have trouble with that. LOL I actually have a mare with a huge udder at 306 days. She foaled at 316 days last year. I'll see if I can get pictures of her and post some to get started on this forum.





Pam


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

go do it girl


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OH PAM!!!! We'd be sooooooo happy if you'd join us! ESPECIALLY ME!!!!
> 
> I'm having spot withdrawal this year -- so I'm VERY excited seeing some upcoming new little ones WITH SPOTS!!!!


I love it Diane!! Hopefully, Smokey will come through again for us!





Pam


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Pam, great to have another 'Darmond' to watch out for - especially if it keeps Diane happy as 'spots' are involved. LOL!!

Do start a thread for your girl, pictures are not too difficult, just get them from your computer to photobucket and from there to here, simple (well it is for most folks but not always for me!)

How's Crystal looking today Sara?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Just discovered Pam will be my almost neighbor when we head to SW Missouri later this summer and we both have D'Armond horses. Wow, it's a small world. I know you want side pictures at her level but I'm having some trouble getting her to stand still while I photograph her side and she's so low to the ground. I have a friend coming over this week to help hold her lead while I take pictures. Vet was here yesterday to check her (I'm a nervous newbie mom) and all is well


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally, I have some side shots. Here's side one:




And side two:




She's doing really well but what do you think from looking at her belly? Nail test said a filly. Any other pictures you want? Thanks!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh thanks for the pictures!! She's looking great and nicely on track for a foal in a couple of months time.





Do keep in touch with updates as she progresses please.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you Anna and it's a relief she's looking right!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Sara,



she is looking great and nice and chubby



I am glad I am not the only one with well covered girls



Hubby came down to the stables last night to check on Eagle, he took one look at the girls and said "wow they are fat"



I told him it is not nice to use that word around females



you would think that at the age of 40 he would have learned by now


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you Ladies so much! Every time I hear she looks just right, I breathe a sigh of relief. Eagle, for some reason everyone and everything who comes here ends up well covered.



We love our snack treats.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 14, 2012)

It's been a month so I thought I'd post some pictures. Supposedly, she's due in 34 days and 10 hours 

One side:




Other side:




Underside:




Hope all looks well. Thoughts?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2012)

hello there and thanks for the update. I just love this little girl



baby still looks to be high but it is hard to see from those pics, could you take one from behind to see how baby is laying and an udder shot from behind too.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 14, 2012)

I think she looks really good and yet again another neat and tidy little maiden.

She has started a very good spring for a maiden and no doubt she will fill her grocery bags in the coming wks. She is making some lovely progress and also she is a very pretty mare. Bet she will have a gorgeous baby.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the update and the pictures - she's looking great, got a little way to go yet, but not sure about 34 days and 10 hours, perhaps 34 days and 8 hours?? LOL!!

She's such a pretty little mare - cant wait to see her baby.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Ladies! I'll get the photo from the rear today. I have her countdown set to the earliest possible date and hour she could possibly foal so I know when to move my things out to the barn



I'm a nervous newbie grandmom. Just praying for a safe foaling.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2012)

You might have to move out into the barn sooner than planned because, seriously, I'm not sure that she will go another 30+ days before foaling!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm anxious to see Crystal's foal we really liked

her too when we bought D'Armonds Darling Echo

should be a beautiful foal


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, Anna, you really think she'll come earlier than another month? Here's the side pictures I promised:

One side:




Other side:




Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

hhmmmm not easy to see from those pics sorry




in the first she has her head turned which will push her tummy out on the other side. The second one is way too cute



she is just adorable


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2012)

What a cute little mare! I just love the small ones. My maiden, Daniela (27 3/4"), gave us a wonderful little colt for her first one and is such a good mom.

I have just one suggestion....if someone gave you a 'due date' take it with a grain of salt. Mini mares can give you a live healthy foal anywhere from 290 days gestation to 360 days gestation (counting from last date bred) so the operative word is Be Vigilant. and, maidens are notorious for not following the book! She looks to be bagging up, so could be quite a bit less than 30 days? Of course, some maidens like to drag things out too. Little sweethearts.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you Charlotte. This is my first foaling experience and I've been learning and I really appreciate your advice. Just wish I wasn't on dial up so I could have a foaling cam.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 17, 2012)

She has such a sweet face. You are in the right place to learn a lot since this is your first foaling. Last week my mare foaled and it was my first foaling and these ladies helped me out so much.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you Megan.


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

how is Crystal doing? any more progress from your gorgeous girl?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 20, 2012)

Nothing much is happening at the moment but she's enjoying warmer weather and longer days as I hover over her. Thanks so much for asking Cassie!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Diane, she looks the same as the pictures from last week. I'll try to crawl under her and see if anything is going on down there. She's rolling a lot although she can't get herself all the way over and I heard someone say rolling is a sign???? I think the foal should be a stunner but I'm just praying for healthy delivery for mom and babe. Wish I had a cam so you could all watch her for me too.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

Sara I think you need to get back in that trench



can we have pics of that too


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, two more pictures from today. I was lying on the ground (we were not near the trench) and I kept sticking the camera where I thought it should be and Crystal was totally annoyed and letting me know it by stamping her back foot. Now we had just finished a wonderful grooming session so really no reason to pout but as I've told you, she's modest. Most of the pictures were a blur but here's one:




Then I tried to get one by lifting her tail. First time she just sat right down. So I grabbed her tail again and quickly took a shot as she was planning on squatting again.




As soon as I stopped trying to photograph her unmentionables, it was kisses and nuzzles and we were best friends again. Seriously, I hope she loses some of her maiden modesty or it's going to be quite the birth experience. Anyway, I love her sense of humor and truth be told, I'm that modest too





Thank you ladies for making me smile.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

Well you tell little Crystal that she has a beautiful booty.



She still looks like she has a way to go but being a maiden who knows! Try and check her a couple of times a day and she will finally get used the strange woman looking at her privates



I hope the neighbours weren't looking


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I'll start working with the lady parts today. She was so scared when she arrived here in the middle of a Vermont winter from the warm climate of Louisiana and we've come so far in our relationship so now it's time to conquer the final frontier!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 21, 2012)

Snowball was the same way! Would stomp and want to kick, swish her tail at us when we would touch anywhere near her udder. For about a month now once or twice a day we just feel it, and she has improved greatly! I can feel safe to do it alone now, where before I needed someone to hold her.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches, thanks for the advice!!! Anyway, nothing new to report but I'm kind of bummed by negativity today so I thought I'd visit you most upbeat, funny ladies and if you want to see a newborn donkey jennet, visit my friend's cam. Here's the link:

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=minidonk

And if you want to share a joke or a positive thought, that's great!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh she is just so cute bless her.

Hope you will feel a bit more positive tomorow - this waiting for a mare to foal can be a bit frustrating at times!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

MountainWoman is too long so I think you should change it to DitchChick

ROFL

Any new pics to share?


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2012)

Anna, thanks! Eagle, DitchOldWoman maybe????



No new pictures unless you want one of her itching against a tree.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2012)

Diane, LOVE it and love your baby too!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Sara, Crystal is looking really good. Won't be long now



sorry your feeling a little down... these girls sure no how to brighten your day though





really wish we could help watch Crystal for you...

get a good nights rest and I hope Crystal does some shopping over night


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Diane. I did love the photo and thanks so much Cassie! I saw on Lori's thread she posted her line up for next year. Is that something we're doing? I have decisions to make about next year. Anyone want to help?


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 26, 2012)

How's your weather there now? Did you get any of the freak storm that blew thru the NE?

Last year we had a horrible spring and summer and late babies was the order of the foaling season.

It was awful, the waiting and waiting.

Hope spring comes to your neighborhood and you get a lovely foal sooner than later.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 29, 2012)

Equisize, we just went through some days of high winds and scattered snow showers and cold temps but nothing major for this part of the country. Hope you are okay where you live.

Seems as though overnight Crystal decided to get much larger. What do you think?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow she's getting huge


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh bless her!! These little ones always look so huge with their foals - one has to sympathise with them.






She's certainly looking very close, hows her udder doing?


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness ..... 'ya think she's pregnant!!!!! LOL LOL

What is with these mares????

You might try one of Anna's hat pins on her..



...otherwise if she doesn't foal soon

you're going to have to get a skateboard for to support her tum.

Nice you didn't get dumped on with that super unseasonable snow but that took Momma's

excuse away for not getting down to business LOL


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 29, 2012)

Diane, I agree she definitely looks huge with her head turned but the difference in size was so noticeable today from yesterday - wow!!! Do babies grow that much overnight???? Anna, I didn't crawl under her today but I will. Equuisize, I can just see her with her tummy propped up on a skateboard and then trying to roll with it. LittleBittyBritches, she looks like a giant to me all of a sudden. I'm excited!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2012)

It looks like baby has dropped into the take off position



You need to get in your trench and show us her udder


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 29, 2012)

I will Eagle but winds are gusting at 40 miles an hour today and I'm afraid Crystal and her big old belly might blow away if I take her outside.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2012)

Well if you were already in your trench you could snap that pic for us as she sailed over the top of you!!

I doubt she would blow away with that tummy weighing her down LOL!! Dont forget that exercise is essential at this stage of the game. Hope your weather is better tomorrow.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I crawled under her today and not much is going on



but Anna, I do believe in physical fitness and daily exercise for one and all and Crystal's favorite sport is playing soccer








but cause she's a mom to be sometimes she just needs a little help from a friend









Gee, think I'm an official member of the nutty nursery now.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome



you are now a fully fledged member


----------



## MountainWoman (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Ladies! Nothing much to report until today and I'm wondering if there are emotional signs a mare is about to foal. I turned her out today and immediately she ran to a tree and started itching her butt. Okay, not so unusual but the amount of time she stayed there certainly was. She rubbed and rubbed and rubbed. After she got done doing that she herded her little pasture mate all over the place by bumping her around. Now she's just staring in the window at me. Woops, she just started herding her buddy again. Very unusual for her. Do I have a hormonal mare? I checked her all over and she looks fine and it's too cold her for bugs to be bothering her.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much - as long as her poor companion doesn't get too cross with her!!

Her hormones will be playing her up right now and those hormmones play a big part in bringing in her mothering instincts once she has foaled.

So all is looking good!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 3, 2012)

Thanks! Her companion doesn't mind at all. They are very bonded. Good to know all is well.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 3, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I would love to claim this photo -- but I stole it from the PALS thread. We've enjoyed watching this mare scratching her belly on more than one occassion -- so I just thought you'd get a kick out of it. But they are not "mine" in reality -- just in spirit!


Glad you shared Glitz's 'belly scratching' Diane! LOL I could take a daily picture of her doing that! It's her favorite thing! LOL

Mountain Woman, best of luck to you and your beautiful mare!!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 3, 2012)

Thank you Pals. I caught up on your thread last week and saw your gorgeous babies. And, if you ever want to place your butt scratching mare, my soon to be home is just up the road. Love those D'Armond horses.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 3, 2012)

Well, Crystal didn't want to spend much time outside today. She let it known she wanted to go back to her stall. I'm going to be watching her even more closely but I really think it's kind of soon.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 3, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Thank you Pals. I caught up on your thread last week and saw your gorgeous babies. And, if you ever want to place your butt scratching mare, my soon to be home is just up the road. Love those D'Armond horses.


Sara, thank you for the compliments on our foals and Glitz! I'll have to get another, current picture of her sitting down to scratch her belly. LOL You will be close enough this summer to come and see Glitz and the other foals, in person.


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

any chance of an update this morning


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2012)

Yes, some updated news would be good - any chance of a few recent pics as well??


----------



## MountainWoman (May 6, 2012)

Ah, great minds must think alike cause I was just out taking pictures for you!



I don't think there is much to report except this is the second day in a row of good weather here and that in itself is newsworhty but back to babies.

Crystal no longer has a problem with me feeling around up there but she has decided having her nether regions out there on the internet is not what proper, well bred maidens do so I have to just stick the camera up there and click quickly. Too much of a close up???




And here is the next lady parts photo.




And the most beautiful Crystal from behind. She looks bigger but I can't get her to pick her head up to stop eating.




And a side view. No body clipping here because our nights are still below freezing. (Just another little Northeast Kingdom weather report. As you can perhaps tell, we who live in these icy regions obsess about weather.



)




And if there is anything else you want photographed, just let me know and I'll head out there. Any thoughts on how she looks?


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

Fluffy


----------



## MountainWoman (May 6, 2012)

Eagle,


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 6, 2012)

She's looking so cute and getting close. I'd keep an eye on her

hoping your next photos are of a healthy little foal


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

naw she is just so adorable Sara!! my favourite colour! that lovely rich bay!! she is going to have one gorgeous foal!!

I think maybe the next week or two you might have a new little baby



heres hoping!!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 7, 2012)

Lori, I agree with you. I think she's close. Cassie, I adore Crystal. She has the sweetest disposioin and just loves to give kisses and nuzzles. I'm praying every day for a safe delivery.


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

how is she looking tonight Sara?


----------



## MountainWoman (May 8, 2012)

Nothing going on. She was outside yesterday and rubbing her bottom and rolling around so I know it's getting close. I'm the nervous wreck though and might not make it. Thanks for asking Cassie!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

You will both do just fine


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2012)

Diane, you put it so well, as always! Sara, I can assure you that the nerves, worry and concern does not get any easier how ever long you have been foaling mares. You just have to remember to breathe and be calm when the time comes in case a mare needs your help.

I'm sure you will be fine! And Crystal is going to give you a gorgeous little baby.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 8, 2012)

Thank you Ladies. It's an exciting time yet humbling as well. Big responsbility to bring a new life into the world but I'm excited. Crystal is an awesome mare and if her foal is anything like her, he/she will be incredible.


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

the girls have said everything brilliantly so I won't add anything other then... can we see some more piccies please?



maybe in the morning as I know its your night time at the moment



I just love seeing Crystal she is so gorgeous!!

who is she in foal to again Sara?


----------



## MountainWoman (May 9, 2012)

Cassie, no pics from yesterday. Terrible weather here so I kept her in all day. She's in foal to Los Arboles The Velvet Fox. I have permission to post his picture so here it is so you don't have to scroll back.




I'll do pictures of Crystal today.


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

:drool


----------



## MountainWoman (May 9, 2012)

While I'm waiting for Crystal to finish her breakfast, I thought I'd share with you some non-Crystal photos. Although this is Crystal's thread, my life is full of incredible 4 legged creatures. Introducing two of our dogs, Logan and Lucy.




And two of my girls visiting a friend's house to do some yard maintenance. (Much to their disappointment, they only got to mow for a brief period of time.) Diane, do you recognize Ginger?




And I'm just throwing this one in cause it's one of my favorites. Vermont really is incredibly beautiful in winter but I'm glad to see the snow is gone.




Off to see if my maiden has finished her morning sustenance and is ready to start her day.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 9, 2012)

Diane, winters are not my thing either any longer. 20 below in the morning is just to hard to take with barn chores and old age





Ginger does have a gorgeous neck. There's a possibility though she's expecting. She was bred and would be due in March 2013 if it took. The baby daddy is LR Hennessey Wearing Chaps, a palomino pinto. Don't have permission to post his picture but here's a link to an image search on him and he's the first four pictures.

LR Hennessey

Going to get Ginger out and about to do some driving training because her movement is so lovely.

Off to spend the day with my babies. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 9, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Cassie, no pics from yesterday. Terrible weather here so I kept her in all day. She's in foal to Los Arboles The Velvet Fox. I have permission to post his picture so here it is so you don't have to scroll back.
> 
> View attachment 8560
> 
> ...


He was my favorite stallion at D'Armonds I can't wait to see Crystals foal-come on how about tonight Chrystal !


----------



## kay56649 (May 9, 2012)

We live in the Icebox of the nation, so spring is such a relief!! Our weather usually only gets in the 80's at most! Ha ha!! Look up Icebox of the nation and you will know where I am at! Ha ha!!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 9, 2012)

Lori, I think your new baby is absolutely to die for!! I loved The Velvet Fox too and I'm so glad I ended up with Crystal. Kay, sounds like you're colder than here. How do you manage winters with animals? So cold in the mornings. But our summers are lovely too and we can usually have a small fire in the evenings which is a great way to end the day. Cassie, I sure hope now she holds on until Mother's Day. I'm sentimental. Diane, thanks so much for all your help.

Woops, forgot to add we had more rain today. Not the greatest lighting in the barn for photos but I'll have them for you tomorrow if it stops raining.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 9, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Lori, I think your new baby is absolutely to die for!!


Thank you Sara ..I'm pretty smitten with her already.

Crystal's foal will be so exciting to see now


----------



## Wings (May 10, 2012)

Belated welcome from me, glad I got her before she popped! They look like a lovely pair so should be a lovely little foal


----------



## MountainWoman (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Wings! Lori, exciting for sure!


----------



## cassie (May 10, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Lori, I think your new baby is absolutely to die for!! I loved The Velvet Fox too and I'm so glad I ended up with Crystal. Kay, sounds like you're colder than here. How do you manage winters with animals? So cold in the mornings. But our summers are lovely too and we can usually have a small fire in the evenings which is a great way to end the day. Cassie, I sure hope now she holds on until Mother's Day. I'm sentimental. Diane, thanks so much for all your help.
> 
> Woops, forgot to add we had more rain today. Not the greatest lighting in the barn for photos but I'll have them for you tomorrow if it stops raining.


oh I really hope she has her foal on Mothers Day for you!! ok I'm confused though our Mothers day is this weekend the 13th May, is your Mothers day later? a friend of mine who is here from America said it was the end of May? is that right LOL

um ok and I can no longer complain about our winters here in Australia LOL BRRRR what a lovely picture but yes I bet it must be freezing!! would love to come visit though one day hehe



MountainWoman said:


> Cassie, no pics from yesterday. Terrible weather here so I kept her in all day. She's in foal to Los Arboles The Velvet Fox. I have permission to post his picture so here it is so you don't have to scroll back.
> 
> View attachment 8560
> 
> ...


oh WOW he is gorgeous Sara!!! I can't wait to see her baby even more now!!!  stunning!! any news or new piccies? please


----------



## MountainWoman (May 11, 2012)

Cassie, Mother's day is this Sunday here too. I'll get pictures today for you for sure. In the meantime though here's our newest babies - at two days old - lilac turkey poults. P.S. - Cassie, it would be awesome if you visited some time!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 11, 2012)

Pictures from this morning.

Side One




Side Two


----------



## Wings (May 12, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Cassie, Mother's day is this Sunday here too. I'll get pictures today for you for sure. In the meantime though here's our newest babies - at two days old - lilac turkey poults. P.S. - Cassie, it would be awesome if you visited some time!
> 
> View attachment 8620


They are seriously adorable!

I wish my poultry shed was built!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 13, 2012)

Wings, turkeys are the best! I hope everyone is having a great Mother's Day. I'm still hoping for a foal today. Anyway, took this photo today of two BFFs. I feel very fortunate they allow me into their world.


----------



## Eagle (May 13, 2012)

I agree Diane that pic is priceless


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 13, 2012)

Come on Crystal give mom a great mothers day gift


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Wings, turkeys are the best!


I'm partial to heritage and odd types of poultry. I really want Sussex chooks but I also want Araucana's for their green eggs



I'd also love Mandarin ducks but they are so fussy to keep and very costly. Also love golden pheasants and java peacocks... so many pretty birds!


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Cassie, Mother's day is this Sunday here too. I'll get pictures today for you for sure. In the meantime though here's our newest babies - at two days old - lilac turkey poults. P.S. - Cassie, it would be awesome if you visited some time!
> 
> View attachment 8620


naw hi baby chicks!! so cute! thanks for sharing Sara!!! Crystal is SOO beautiful! everytime I see her I think how beautiful she is! come on Crystal I want to see your baby!! (so does your mum!) if I ever make it to America, you can guarantee I'll come and visit you Sara! would love to meet you and see your gorgeous horses and your lovely mountains!







Wings said:


> I'm partial to heritage and odd types of poultry. I really want Sussex chooks but I also want Araucana's for their green eggs
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also love Mandarin ducks but they are so fussy to keep and very costly. Also love golden pheasants and java peacocks... so many pretty birds!


haha you need a farm then Bree LOL. I love chooks too, wild dogs came and ate all ours ;(



we had silkies, and they were the best



but no more hopefully we will get some more soon!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 14, 2012)

Wings, I have the breeds you mentioned and more. I'm into heritage breeds as well. I also love my Ameracaunas for their colorful eggs and their sweet nature. I have peacocks running around and although I don't have ducks, I do have Sebastopol geese. All are happily free ranging around our farm and are so much fun to watch although broody hens are hatching babies at the moment.

Diane, thanks! I love my avatar photo as well. Lori, didn't happen. She's on her own time schedule I do suppose. Thanks Cassie! I think she's beautiful too.


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Wings, I have the breeds you mentioned and more. I'm into heritage breeds as well. I also love my Ameracaunas for their colorful eggs and their sweet nature. I have peacocks running around and although I don't have ducks, I do have Sebastopol geese. All are happily free ranging around our farm and are so much fun to watch although broody hens are hatching babies at the moment.


Much envy



No poultry here yet as I haven't had the time or money to put in the pens.

You'll have to share photos now, especially of the peacocks!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 14, 2012)

Here's my baby boy - not quite a year old yet but thinks he is all that!


----------



## cassie (May 14, 2012)

Wow he is lovely!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 14, 2012)

That is one cool looking bird!


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2012)

He is fantastic!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Ladies. I think he's awesome too!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 15, 2012)

Well, I think we're getting close!!!




:baby Yesterday, Crystal wanted to go back into her stall after a couple of hours of turn out. She was asleep on her feet and just wanted to rest. Today, weather is terrible with rain and wind so she's in her stall and she's LYING DOWN. Now maybe cause I'm a total novice, I'm reading the signs wrong and it could be weeks off. Anyway, here's pictures from today of her lady parts.




Last one.




What do you think? I'm planning on sleeping in the barn tonight unless you tell me I'm way off.


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2012)

Have you had those little 'beads' on the ends of her teats before. Not saying they are wax - a lot of mares have them, but just interested.

She still looks as though she has a little way to go yet (not weeks away!!) but at the same time she could foal tonight or tomorrow. To be safe, I would stay with her - I know I would if she were one of my girls.


----------



## cassie (May 16, 2012)

hmm, yes I'm not sure about her, just to be safe I would watch her... :s if that is new on the end of her teats she could be close... I agree with Anna... I would think she SHOULd bag up more. but it is a little curious... I would watch her just in case  good luck and I hope she is close! have you tested her PH?


----------



## MountainWoman (May 16, 2012)

Nothing happened last night so I do believe you are right and she has some time to go. Haven't tested her PH. I'm here all the time with her and I'm ready when she's ready so we'll just let nature take its course in time.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 17, 2012)

We said goodbye to our wonderful 15 year old golden girl this morning. I really can't talk right now but to say she was the most fabulous dog who ever lived would be an understatement. In our hearts forever, beloved Emma.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 17, 2012)

Trying to distract myself from grieving, I took these photos of Crystal for you.


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2012)

Oh I'm so very sorry for your loss - what a beautiful girl, and what a great age she was. I hope Crystal will have her little one very soon to perhaps ease your pain just a little.

R.I.P. sweet Emma.


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Emma- I know how hard that is. We put my golden retriever down a year ago- I had known her since I was ten years old, she was a best friend.

But you know she is in a beautiful place with all the things she loves, waiting for you patiently.

Rest in peace, Emma.


----------



## Equuisize (May 17, 2012)

I am so so sorry about Emma.

She will always own a piece of your heart.

Good bye Grand Old Girl - Rest in piece knowing how much you were loved.

I do not know why our dogs cannot live longer.

The only thing I've ever come up with, is that they teach us unconditional love

so that when they leave our side, and we have learned our lessons well, we'll know how to

love and respect the others that will come after.


----------



## mthowdy (May 17, 2012)

Crystal seems to have done some shopping- her udder looks like it is progressing to me!


----------



## cassie (May 17, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that you have lost your beautiful Emma!! She is gorgeous! I love the Goldie's n my boy is 12 this year... I dnt know what I'll do when the time comes or him



big hugs my friend!!! What a wonderful life she has had with you!!! A beautiful old girl rip Emma





Crystal is looking so good Sara



yay can't wait to see her bubba yippee!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful Emma

(((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## palsminihorses (May 17, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> We said goodbye to our wonderful 15 year old golden girl this morning. I really can't talk right now but to say she was the most fabulous dog who ever lived would be an understatement. In our hearts forever, beloved Emma.
> 
> View attachment 8787


Ohhhh, I'm so sorry to hear about Emma. What a beautiful dog! She was lucky to have had a family like yours. It's just heart-breaking to say 'goodbye' to our beloved pets! HUGS to you and your family.


----------



## Equuisize (May 19, 2012)

Just checking in Sara to see how you are doing.

&

How is Crystal?


----------



## MountainWoman (May 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind condolences. I had to take a break from the computer to deal with Emma's loss. Crystal is fine. I think we're very close. I can take more pictures if you'd like. We're enjoying a rare long weekend of beautiful weather so it's a good time for a baby to arrive.


----------



## Wings (May 19, 2012)

Hugs



it's never easy to lose such a well loved pet.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 30, 2012)

How is Crystal doing ?

I hope your feeling a bit better after your loss of Emma


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2012)

Sara ai am so sorry you lost Emma



I went through the same situation at Xmas. Sending hugs


----------



## cassie (May 30, 2012)

would love to see those piccies please sara



how is Crystal going?


----------



## cassie (Jun 1, 2012)

Sara how is Crystal going??


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2012)

hoping everything is ok with you and Crystal, Sara... haven't heard from you in a while... would love an update if you get a minute please?


----------



## Bonny (Jun 3, 2012)

Ditto!


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2012)

Sara, how is Crystal? haven't seen you around here is a while... is everything ok?? missing you!!!


----------

